# Pet Peeves



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

It really really annoys me when I am out walking Pipper and you realize people have put fertilizer on their lawn and it's also all over the sidewalk and you don't realize it till your dog has walked through all the little granules. Is it really that much extra work for them to take a broom and sweep off the sidewalk? It would take a matter of 2 minutes to do. It's just pure laziness to leave the granules all over the sidewalk for pets to walk through. :angry: I always wash Pipper's feet when we get home anyways because I don't want my floors getting dirty but that's not the point. Why can't they just sweep off their sidewalk! I passed 5 different houses this morning that had fertilizer granules all over the sidewalk! Just had to vent because I'm annoyed. :angry:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Vent away! That is aggravating. Sometimes people just don't think how their actions affect others.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, these are what I refers to as irresponsible home owners!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So many LAZY people:blush:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Madison's Mom said:


> Vent away! That is aggravating. Sometimes people just don't think how their actions affect others.


Unfortunately, some people just don't care. I agree it's aggravating. 

I have several pet peeves ... but, my biggie is auto-correct on my cell and computer. Oh, and trying to make a phone call and cannot get through to a human being!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Unfortunately, some people just don't care. I agree it's aggravating.
> 
> I have several pet peeves ... but, my biggie is auto-correct on my cell and computer. Oh, and trying to make a phone call and cannot get through to a human being!


Ya I hate auto-correct too. Sometimes on my phone it will totally change a whole word or words and then the text I send someone doesn't even make sense. :huh:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

About a month ago, I text one of my clients: "I already pissed"

He shot back with: "Good for you, now would you "post" what I asked for" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a auto correct story that my client told me happened to one of her agents but I dont think I can say it here...its kind of R rated but so stinking funny! Geez I so want to tell it,lol.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

3Maltmom said:


> About a month ago, I text one of my clients: "I already pissed"
> 
> He shot back with: "Good for you, now would you "post" what I asked for" :HistericalSmiley:


Hahahahaha


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> I have a auto correct story that my client told me happened to one of her agents but I dont think I can say it here...its kind of R rated but so stinking funny! Geez I so want to tell it,lol.


And now you're making us want to hear it. :innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> I have a auto correct story that my client told me happened to one of her agents but I dont think I can say it here...its kind of R rated but so stinking funny! Geez I so want to tell it,lol.


Oh, Joanne. Come on ... it's only us here.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> And now you're making us want to hear it. :innocent:


ok...I will tell. Hope I dont get kicked out of the forum.

My realtor clients agent (male) text his client (female)
Hi there...good morning to you! I am on my way over because I have the PMS ready for you to look at!

Auto correction:Hi there.. good morning to you! I am on my way over because I have my PENIS ready for you to look at :w00t:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> ok...I will tell. Hope I dont get kicked out of the forum.
> 
> My realtor clients agent (male) text his client (female)
> Hi there...good morning to you! I am on my way over because I have the PMS ready for you to look at!
> ...


OMG that's hilarious!!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> ok...I will tell. Hope I dont get kicked out of the forum.
> 
> My realtor clients agent (male) text his client (female)
> Hi there...good morning to you! I am on my way over because I have the PMS ready for you to look at!Auto correction:Hi there.. good morning to you! I am on my way over because I have my PENIS ready for you to look at:w00t


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kathy - you should move to the Southwest. We have desert landscaping - no fertilizer. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Unfortunately, some people just don't care. I agree it's aggravating.
> 
> I have several pet peeves ... but, my biggie is auto-correct on my cell and computer. Oh, and trying to make a phone call and cannot get through to a human being!





pippersmom said:


> Ya I hate auto-correct too. Sometimes on my phone it will totally change a whole word or words and then the text I send someone doesn't even make sense. :huh:





3Maltmom said:


> About a month ago, I text one of my clients: "I already pissed"
> 
> He shot back with: "Good for you, now would you "post" what I asked for" :HistericalSmiley:





maddysmom said:


> I have a auto correct story that my client told me happened to one of her agents but I dont think I can say it here...its kind of R rated but so stinking funny! Geez I so want to tell it,lol.



I just caught the latest auto-correct err as I was about ready to send an email to Snowball's nutritionist. Her email address is [email protected] 
So, auto-correct changes it to [email protected] ... !!! I appreciate that Dr. Raditic asked me to call her by her first name. Can you imagine if I would have started an email with ... Dear Dr. Dramatic and hadn't caught autocorrect changing her name?! :w00t:

If anyone can tell me how to get rid of the so called auto-correct ... please let me know. I spend more time correcting auto-correct!!


----------

